# Some of my boys :) (Picture Heavy!!) Updated with new pics.



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

So I spent a good amount of time yesterday photographing my fish as I was doing water changes. I still actually have no idea what I'm doing, technique-wise (as far as photography), but out of the hundreds of shots I took I thought I'd share some of my favorites  I'm pretty sad that the focus on so many of them is quite poor, but I'm still learning to use this darned camera 


I have several bettas, so these aren't all of my boys, but I'll add more photos to this thread the next time I have time to take more shots! None of my plakats are photographed, as I ran out of sunlight.. And some of my others just weren't posing like these guys. 

All of my boys are from Petsmart/Petco.  I'm really quite happy with the boys I've found there!

Edit: photos currently on pgs 1-3.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh, and the two black ones are different fish  One has more blue and the other a more bluish-green. The Bluish-green fellow also has more color in his scales.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Omg beautiful


----------



## Saphire (Mar 20, 2012)

Very nice indeed! As you said some shot the focus is a little bit off but the fish are captured in interesting angles. thanks for sharing these!


----------



## flyingxchanges (Mar 22, 2012)

amazing! Those are great pictures, and beautiful fish


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

inareverie85 said:


>


You need to enter these 2 in the
monthly photo contest TODAY!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow. Those pics are deadly! Even in the ones where the focus is off, the shots are incredible. Your fish are little superstars! Also, I can has your mustard gas?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Laki said:


> Wow. Those pics are deadly! Even in the ones where the focus is off, the shots are incredible. Your fish are little superstars! Also, I can has your mustard gas?


Miiiine mustard gas! xD

Haha, I have 3 gases, and am ALWAYS looking for more. Probably my favorite type of color on a betta 

And thanks everyone for all the wonderful compliments! I wanted to take more photos today, but with this storm brewing outside, I don't have much natural daylight in that room.

Perhaps tomorrow!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

inareverie85 said:


>


I LOVE this one. May I draw/paint/illustrate it some time?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

heh, it was worth the shot! ^.^ I'll have a MG one day it's also my favorite color type!!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Foisair said:


> I LOVE this one. May I draw/paint/illustrate it some time?


I would be honored! Please let me know if you ever do! 

Another sad fact, most of these boys don't have names yet!

The only ones who do are:

The white irridescent big-ear in the planted tank: Fugu
The blue big-ear delta: Icarus 
The red dragonscale halfmoon: Dante



I think I'm going to stare hard at these photos to name them all  Help is welcomed, but I won't be choosing a common name.  I feel like most people name their fish after the most common Roman/Greek gods, so I'd prefer not to do that :3


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

The one Foisair wants to illustrate... that's BY FAR my favorite! Keep up the good work


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

inareverie85 said:


>



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you all!  

I love, love, LOVE these fish!

I hope I get time soon to take more photos and work on my camera know-how.  School's just been SOOO busy. I've only really had time for water changes.


----------



## Strickland (Aug 28, 2011)

they are beautiful boys very nice pictures


----------



## slui (Mar 27, 2012)

i really enjoyed this post, thank you so much for sharing


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

A few more photos!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there all so gorgeous


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

gawd, your bettas are SO photogenic! mine spazz about when i get the camera out, or hide, or flare and don't sit still. :I


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

I love how some of these almost look as if they're painted. _Very_ nice shots!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooh, I love your fish!!!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ooh thanks everyone!  Im going to be taking more photos today, I think. There were some pictures of some of my fish that just didn't come out very well. And I want them to be seen, too!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

....lovely fish.


Must I must say....

AWESOME AVATAR xD


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahaha thanks xD

That particular fish is quite fussy. He moves his mouth a lot when I have the camera near.  I am guessing he either thinks it looks appetizing or he wants to look as menacing as he can so that it doesn't come any closer 

I think I'm going to call him Grump.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I love the picture. Geesh what kinda camera do you have?  everyone gets awesome pics. The only camera I have is mainly an outdoor camera because it MUST have natural light, and it doesn't have flash, because it's old and the bulb is blown :lol:


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! They look AMAZING!!! Great Fish!


----------



## Mpilar87 (Apr 11, 2012)

this guy is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you! He's one of my favorite fish, too 

A few more here, and then I'm done for a while xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Heyyyy love that green!!!


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow, I legit green (even if he is a dragonscale and has iridescence)!



inareverie85 said:


> I think I'm going to call him Grump.


I have to agree with Sena: _love_ the pic in your avatar!

That sounds like what I've seen a couple of my guys do, but once was with Ezra and a piece of driftwood I had found to put in his (future) 10-gallon and the other time was with Sharkfin and a plant I had picked out for him (he was doing it in his cup in the basket at the store). I figured, in those instances, it was a show of approval of some kind, haha, that's how it seemed at least.

I've seen it a few other times, especially at work -- sometimes it seems to be a sort of "hey, look at me! pay attention to me!" thing, other times I get the feeling I'm being told off...I think it's great either way. :-D


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

That fish tells me off a lot then  He's really beautiful, but so fussy!

And thanks about my green  He's really stunning to photograph. He's challenging though, because he's always moving, and his iridescence makes my camera sort of wonky since I like to use natural sunlight. He reflects a lot of light, so it takes ages to get decent shots of him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know what you mean haha I finally got a decent picture of Jekyll :roll: took forever.


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

inareverie85 said:


> That fish tells me off a lot then  He's really beautiful, but so fussy!


Seems it often seems to go that way, haha!



inareverie85 said:


> ...takes ages to get decent shots of him.


It takes me ages to get decent shots of my fish as well...but that's more because I'm not the best photography than anything else I think (except with Beb: she just doesn't hold still).


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

inareverie85 said:


> Ooh thanks everyone!  Im going to be taking more photos today, I think. There were some pictures of some of my fish that just didn't come out very well. And I want them to be seen, too!



Oh..my...gosh... your avatar just made me have a fit of giggles for a full five minutes.


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

they are absolutely amazing, hard to pick a favourite. I


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks  There's no way I could have a favorite boy, either! 

I just wish they were all easy to photograph! I still have some guys that I haven't shown much of because they don't like the camera


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

OH my GOSH! THese are some of the most BEAUTIFUL fish pictures I have EVER seen!!!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

They are so pretty, I love the first fish and great photos


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

That's so sweet of you littlegreen 

And thanks, Copperarabian. Coming from you, that means a lot!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

inareverie85 said:


> That's so sweet of you littlegreen
> 
> And thanks, Copperarabian. Coming from you, that means a lot!


Every time I see your avatar, I burst into giggles. It needs a caption.....


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You've heard it many times, but I also want to say you have some very handsome boys and you are a great photographer


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you, Myates 

And I agree, lilyth! I need to find one or think of one..


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

"OMG THOSE SHOES WITH THAT TOP?"


I love these pictures, gonna subscribe if you take more xD


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

"Does this tank make me look fat?"


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh no she didn't!!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

"Check out the fins on THAT broad!"


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

**gal/girl

broad is a mildly derogatory term in some countries/cultures ...it usually means said woman is unintelligent


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

*facepalm*

I forgot to enter into the photo contest this month ~_~


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow Beautiful fish.


----------



## trakehner (May 14, 2012)

Stunning phography gorgeous fish.


----------



## rowansd (Feb 22, 2012)

wow just stumbled across your photos, FABULOUS!!


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

You must enter a photo into the competition!!! XD


----------



## meimei (Apr 8, 2012)

Your fish and photos are stunning! And your avatar cracks me up. XD


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

those are amazing finds for petco/petsmart although they have some pretty gorgeous fish lately


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

inareverie85 said:


>


Hope you don't mind, but this was too pretty a pic to not draw. >..<


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

haha he looks like hes scowling


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

:O amazing


----------

